# Kanada mtb trip 2021



## david02 (17. Januar 2021)

Servus,

Bin gerade dabei einen mtb Road Trip durch Kanada (BC) zu planen. Würde innerhalb von ca 4 Monaten (Mai bis August), mit einem gekauften Camper van die besten Spots in BC erkunden. Ganz grob würde ich an der North Shore in Vancouver starten, weiter geht’s über den Coast gravity Park, squamish, whistler, pemperton, Camploops, sun peaks, silver starr und bigwhite wieder zurück nach Vancouver. Um Kosten zu sparen werde ich auf dem Trip hauptsächlich campen und einfach soviel biken wie es nur geht.

Kurz zu mir. Ich bin David, 18 Jahre alt, komme aus Stuttgart und fahre downhill/freeride seit knappen 5 Jahren. Ich verbringe eigentlich jede frei Minute aufm Rad und ein Kanada mtb roadtrip ist schon seit langer zeit ein großer Traum von mir. Da es in meinem Bekanntenkreis zwar viele gibt die auch bock hätten, jedoch durch Ausbildung, Schule oder Arbeit keine Zeit haben, suche ich gerade noch Leute die Lust hätten mitzukommen. Falls es jemand gibt der genauso Bock hat wie ich, würde ich mich sehr über ne Nachricht freuen.



Schöne Grüße

David


----------



## heliusdh (17. Januar 2021)

Du meinst eher 2022 oder? 
Ich denke bis April wird das dieses Jahr nichts, obwohl ich es mir wünschen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (17. Januar 2021)

ich hatte 2020 meinen Trip nach Whistler geplant. Sehe selbst  2021  dafür wenige Changen. Insb weil die Kanadier die Grenze seit über einem halbe Jahr geschlossen halten. Selbst für die Ausnahmen gilt 14tägige Quarantäne nach Ankunft (und notwendigerweise einen negativer PCR Test).
Bei so restriktiven Regeln wird sich wohl auch wenig ändern, solange die Zahlen in Europa über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht konstant niedrig (für europäische Verhältnisse wirklich richtig niedrig) sind.

Abgesehen davon. Lust hätte ich aber 4 Monate kann ich mir nicht frei schaufeln.


----------



## david02 (18. Januar 2021)

@heliusdh nene geplant ist das eigentlich schon für 2021, die jetzige Lage erschwert die Planung leider deutlich


----------



## Soundnew (23. Januar 2021)

Vor Spätsommer wird sich da ziemlich sicher nichts tun. Die sind beim Impfen leider auch nicht schneller als wir. Dafür von Beginn an restriktiver bei Reisen.


----------



## LeoJohnson (5. Januar 2022)

Hi,
ich nutze mal diesen Thread für ein ähnliches Anliegen.

Wir (4 Mann gut Ü40) hatten vergangenes Jahr vor im August/September rüber zu machen und haben das Ganze recht zeitig bei Seite gelegt. 
Neues Jahr , neues Glück. Wir wollen die Sache Ende August/Anfang September erneut angehen und hoffen bis dahin auf quarantainefreies Reisen. 

Das hier habe ich mal so zusammengestellt:

*Tag 1-2 Vancouver* Ankunft

*Tag 3-4: Squamish* (ca 80km) https://theshredshuttle.com/summer-service

*Tag 5-8: Whistler* (ca 60km) https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/e...in-bike-park/whistler-mountain-bike-park.aspx

*Tag 9-10 Pemberton* (ca 40km): https://www.mountainbikingbc.ca/vancouver-coast-mountains/pemberton/

*Tag 11-12 Kamloops* (ca 280km) https://www.tourismkamloops.com/thingstodo/outdooradventure/mountainbiking/

*Tag 13-14 Revelstoke *(ca 220 km) https://www.mountainbikingbc.ca/kootenay-rockies/revelstoke/

*Tag 15 Banf

Tag 16 Calgary à Heim*

Fragen an die Spezis:
Kann das was werden oder ist das zeitlich zu ambitioniert? 
Wie ist das vor Ort mit Shuttleanbietern? Vorab zu buchen, nicht vorhanden? Whistler sollte was das angeht ja gar kein Thema sein.
Hab ich was vergessen?
Fahrtyp: Enduro, rauf auch mal treten, durchweg lieber am Boden, wenig Airtime, gerne technisch. 

Vorab schonmal bedankt!


----------



## pommes1981 (5. Januar 2022)

Servus,

folgend meine Sicht auf deine Planung:


Zeitlich viel zu ambitioniert, du sitzt zu viel im Auto statt auf dem Rad (einchecken/auschecken, Hotel/Campingplatzsuchen etc.), besser 3-4 Wochen planen, wenn es der Arbeitsgeber zulässt
Pemberten und Kamloops würde ich weglassen, im Gegensatz zu Squamish und Whistler lohnt sich das nicht, oder eben 3-4 Wochen planen
Vancouver hin und Calgary heim würde ich nicht machen, das macht den Flug nur unnötig teuer
Fährst du mit dem Wohnmobil? Auch dann Vancouver Calgary keine gute Idee wegen extra Gebühren
Generell würde ich dieses Jahr gar nicht fliegen, zu unsicher und vor allem doppelt so teuer wie 2021, die Fluggesellschaften holen sich das verlorene Jahr wieder zurück

Gruß


----------



## LeoJohnson (5. Januar 2022)

Danke Pommes,

16, maximal 18 Tage ist das Zeitbudget inkl. Flug. 
Chef egal, Frau daheim nicht egal. Ergo nicht verhandelbar.

Ich habe die Flüge mal angefragt, die sind kaum teurer als vergangenes Jahr, das wäre allemal im Rahmen.
Wir haben nicht vor zu campen bzw ein Wohmo zu mieten. Leihwagen, Hotels, B&B, etc.....

Und ja, die Unsicherheit bleibt. 

Wie würdest du den Zeitrahmen gestalten?


----------



## MarKurte (5. Januar 2022)

Selbst wenn du keine 3-4 Wochen hast, würde ich weniger Stopps einplanen.
Bleibe lieber länger an ein paar wenigen Orten anstatt ständig den Ort zu wechseln. 2 bzw. 3 Tage in Squamish/Whistler werden euch nicht reichen um dort den größten Teil der Trails abzuhaken. Man will sich ja auch mal in Ruhe die Trails anschauen und nicht alles blind durchballern. 

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich dort leider noch nie Biken war, aber da reicht ein Blick auf Trailforks in Squamish, um zu sehen, dass 2 Tage zu wenig sein werden.

Zusätzlich würde ich auch mal 2 Tage Pause einlegen.

Qualität geht über Quantität.


----------



## LeoJohnson (5. Januar 2022)

Ja das ist mir schon klar.
hatten letztes Jahr als "B" Programm Lermoos/Andalo/Finale/LaThuile/Reschen in 14 Tagen mit 2 reinen Transfertagen, sonst ohne Pause. Das geht schon, geht aber auch an die Substanz. 

Ich glaube wirklich falsch machen kann man eh nix und das 2 Wochen ein enges Höschen sind ist mir auch bewusst.


----------



## pommes1981 (5. Januar 2022)

Servus nochmal,

also wenn es rein ums biken geht, würde ich bei 16 Tagen erst in Whistler zum reinkommen liften, dann in Squamish Touren fahren, und dann mit der Fahre nach Cumberland rüber zum shuttlen und touren fahren.

Alles andere wäre mir bei 16 Tagen zu weit weg. Und Land und Leute, Kultur, etc. sieht man bei "längeren" Aufenthalten mehr.

Und einen Tag Banff ist sowieso für nix gut. Insta-Foto und das war´s dann auch schon. Wäre es mir nicht wert. Für die Gegend Banff - Jasper braucht man alleine eine ganze Woche (ohne Bike ;-))

PS.: Meine Flüge (2 Personen mit Rad) im September 2021 (leider dank Corona ausgefallen) --> 2150€, jetzt 2022 im September wollen die 4000€ , haben uns jetzt für Elba entschieden 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (5. Januar 2022)

ich hattes es 2020 geplant und auch vor es auf dieses Jahr zu verschieben. 
Mein Plan ist 3 Wochen: Anfang und Ende in Vancouver (1-2 Tage jeweils unabhängig vom Biken). Ansonsten als ziele Whistler, Northshore/Noth Vancouver + Squamish, aber mit ganz klarem Fokus auf Whistler. Im zweifel geht's von da aus mal nach Squamish und für die Northshore ggfs früher zurück nach Vancouver. ggf noch rüber zum Coast Gravity Park.

Meine Planung ist im Endeffekt auch durch mein Bike beeinflusst, ich habe die Wahl zwischen DH womit ich wenig Lust habe hochzutreten oder einem Enduro HT was ich nicht umbedingt zum ersten mal nach BC mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## LeoJohnson (5. Januar 2022)

pommes1981 schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> 
> also wenn es rein ums biken geht, würde ich bei 16 Tagen erst in Whistler zum reinkommen liften, dann in Squamish Touren fahren, und dann mit der Fahre nach Cumberland rüber zum shuttlen und touren fahren.
> 
> ...


Wann warst du das letzte mal dort?


----------



## Unikum777 (6. Januar 2022)

LeoJohnson schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube wirklich falsch machen kann man eh nix und das 2 Wochen ein enges Höschen sind ist mir auch bewusst.



So ist es, Kanada ist so oder so endgeil, fast egal was man da macht (meiner Meinung nach).

Aber die Kanada-Ersttäter neigen gerne dazu, viel zu viel Programm in zu kurzer Zeit abzureißen und vermeintliche "Must do Sachen" abzuhaken. 
Habe ich die ersten Male ähnlich gemacht. Zuletzt war unser Trip (Fokus Enduro) nur noch auf die Kootenay Rockies beschränkt. Mit Revelstoke und Fernie (Fernie hat zB über 400 Trails auf Trailforks gelistet) habe ich alleine zwei Traumspots gefunden, die für mein restliches Bike-Leben reichen würden. Und ich habe Land und Leute intensiver kennengelernt, wir haben in den lokalen Bikeshops und Bars schnell Anschluss gefunden. Dazu kamen echte Insidertipps mit Backcountry-Touren im Nichts mit teils spannenden Tierbegegnungen. 
Dagegen war Whistler damals echt ne Kirmes, und zwar ne recht teure. Wobei es auch da geile Trails jenseits des allseits bekannten Parks gibt.

Ohne Corona hätten wir die Kootenay-Reise 2020 daher eigentlich gerne im gleichen Gebiet mit ein paar neuen Varianten wiederholt. Na ja, bin im Moment noch etwas zögerlich und buche wenn spontan.

Euch aber ganz viel Spaß, egal bei welcher Variante


----------



## LeoJohnson (6. Januar 2022)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> So ist es, Kanada ist so oder so endgeil, fast egal was man da macht (meiner Meinung nach).
> 
> Aber die Kanada-Ersttäter neigen gerne dazu, viel zu viel Programm in zu kurzer Zeit abzureißen und vermeintliche "Must do Sachen" abzuhaken.
> Habe ich die ersten Male ähnlich gemacht. Zuletzt war unser Trip (Fokus Enduro) nur noch auf die Kootenay Rockies beschränkt. Mit Revelstoke und Fernie (Fernie hat zB über 400 Trails auf Trailforks gelistet) habe ich alleine zwei Traumspots gefunden, die für mein restliches Bike-Leben reichen würden. Und ich habe Land und Leute intensiver kennengelernt, wir haben in den lokalen Bikeshops und Bars schnell Anschluss gefunden. Dazu kamen echte Insidertipps mit Backcountry-Touren im Nichts mit teils spannenden Tierbegegnungen.
> ...


Danke!
Ich habe eben mal geguckt wie man es anders planen kann. Sehe auch den Punkt, dass wir uns da verzetteln. 
Fernie und Revelstoke wäre dann halt schon wieder weit draußen und bei der Premiere Whistler zu stutzen bringe ich nicht übers Herz.

Habe vorhin Trailforks gecheckt, an den Küsten reiht es sich wie an der Perlenkette. 
Wäre wohl sinnvoller.
Vancouver --> Whistler --> Squamish --> Küste rauf bis Powell River --> Fähre nach Courtenay --> Küste runter --> Fähre nach Vancouver

Ich befürchte auch, dass es nicht bei einem Trip bleibt.


----------



## 19MaNe82 (6. Januar 2022)

Hi,
Wir sind derzeit auch am Überlegen ob wir einen Trip nach Kanada machen sollen. Wir würden aber in Squamish unser Basecamp machen und 4 Wochen dort bleiben (im September). Von dort können wir aus unserer Sicht immer den Bus nach Whistler oder einen Tagesausflug nach Vancouver unternehmen. 
Wie seht ihr diese Idee? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Squamish? Gibt es eventuell sogar Vorschläge für eine Unterkunft, die nicht ganz ab vom Schuss ist und trotzdem erschwinglich.
Macht es mehr Sinn direkt in Whistler die Zelte aufzuschlagen?

Danke Vorab
Manuel


----------



## LeoJohnson (28. März 2022)

Flüge sind übrigens gebucht. Sind ab dem 15.08. bis Anfang September dort.
Haben die Planung stark eingekürzt:

Vancouver
Setchelt
Squamish
Whistler
Pemberton
Tour mit Guide in den South Chilcotins

Sind alle heiß wie Frittenfett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2022)

Ich empfehle eure Planung höchstens als Richtschnur zu nutzen wenn ihr nicht jede Unterkunft Monate im Vorraus buchen müsst. Je nach dem wie der Sommer verläuft landet ihr Mitte August noch in der auslaufenden Fire Season. Da kann durchaus spontanes Umplanen nötig werden weil es entweder irgendwo brennt wo man hin will oder man zumindest im Qualm steht.
Ebenso sehe ich wenig Sinn darin großartig zwischen Sqampton und Whistler Quartiere zu wechseln. Wir hatten 2018 unseren Wohnwagen mehrere Tage in Squamish stehen und sind die dreiviertel Stunde nach Whistler mit dem Auto gefahren. Northshore ist von da auch gut zu erreichen. 
Whistler ist schon ziemlich plastic fantastic Tourifixiert und entsprechend sind da teilweise auch die Preise.

Ich hoffe ihr habt Nonstop gebucht. Wir hatten einen 2h Umsteigestop in Montreal und durften einmal die Bikebags komplett auseinander nehmen, man muss sein Gepäck neu einchecken sobald es kanadischen Boden berührt. 
Wir waren im ähnlichen Zeitraum Ende August in den September rein da und uns ist das Wetter hart umgeschlagen. Angekommen im Sommer, dann hatten wir jede Menge Regen, vor allem in den Coastmountains.

Achja, und sollte jemand irgendwelche exotischen europäischen Teile fahren die dich nicht easy durch Standard Kram ersetzen lassen: nehmt Ersatzteile mit! Kumpel hat sein Pinion Kettenblatt zerstört und in drei Wochen keinen Ersatz gefunden. Zudem sind Fahrradteile in Canada auch nicht unbedingt preiswert.


----------



## LeoJohnson (28. März 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eure Planung höchstens als Richtschnur zu nutzen wenn ihr nicht jede Unterkunft Monate im Vorraus buchen müsst. Je nach dem wie der Sommer verläuft landet ihr Mitte August noch in der auslaufenden Fire Season. Da kann durchaus spontanes Umplanen nötig werden weil es entweder irgendwo brennt wo man hin will oder man zumindest im Qualm steht.
> Ebenso sehe ich wenig Sinn darin großartig zwischen Sqampton und Whistler Quartiere zu wechseln. Wir hatten 2018 unseren Wohnwagen mehrere Tage in Squamish stehen und sind die dreiviertel Stunde nach Whistler mit dem Auto gefahren. Northshore ist von da auch gut zu erreichen.
> Whistler ist schon ziemlich plastic fantastic Tourifixiert und entsprechend sind da teilweise auch die Preise.
> 
> ...



Ja, haben nonstop ab Frankfurt gebucht. War dem entsprechend nicht der billigste Flug aber vertretbar teurer.  
Danke für den Tipp. Werden sicherlich ein paar Eckpunkte buchen und den Rest flexibel angehen. 

Etwas plastic fantastic im Mix finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Brauche ich aber auch keine Woche am Stück.


----------



## oV5 (20. April 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt Nonstop gebucht. Wir hatten einen 2h Umsteigestop in Montreal und durften einmal die Bikebags komplett auseinander nehmen, man muss sein Gepäck neu einchecken sobald es kanadischen Boden berührt.


Aktuelle Auskunft Air Canada: dieses Verfahren ist nicht mehr aktuell. Sportgepäck wird seit einiger Zeit weitergeleitet wie  "checked baggage". Da hat die Pandemie mal eine Änderung zum Guten bewirkt.


----------



## mad raven (19. Mai 2022)

Wie ist eure Erfahrungen mit dem Biketransport nach Kanada? mir nahegelegt nur nach Direktflügen zu gucken, aber die Auswahl an Flügen mit einem Stopover (zwei sind mir zu viel) ist deutlich größer.
Gibt es Airlines oder Airports die man besser meiden sollte weil da gerne mal Gepäck verloren geht?


----------



## mad raven (1. Juni 2022)

Habe jetzt was für September gebucht. Bei Condor gibt es gerade ab FFM günstige Direktflüge nach Vancouver


----------



## nixxda (26. Juni 2022)

Wir sind gerade von unserem ersten (und definitiv nicht letzten...) Kanada Trip zurück.
Sind mit Air Transat von Amsterdam aus geflogen mit einem Zwischenstop. Radtransport verlief reibungslos.

Beim Hinflug war der Zwischenstop in Toronto und dort mussten wir unser Gepäck neu einchecken und auch durch customs durch. Leider hatten wir so viel Verspätung, dass wir den Anschlussflug nicht bekommen haben. War alles ziemlich chaotisch und hektisch. Haben dann von der Airline ein Hotelzimmer für die Nacht bekommen und wurden für einen Flug am nächsten Tag eingebucht, weil nichts mehr frei war...
Aber ggf. gibts ganz gut Geld von der Airline als Entschädigung 

Wir sind zuerst eine Woche mit nem Wohnmobil und den Rädern über Vancouver Island gefahren, danach kurz North Shore und anschließend knapp 2 Wochen Squamish und Whistler.
Ist schon der absolute Wahnsinn was dort für Trails in den Wald gebaut werden. Squamish hat uns übrigens zum fahren am besten gefallen. Kann jedem empfehlen dort mehr Zeit einzuplanen.

Nach der Woche Vancouver Island mit dem Wohnmobil sind wir übrigens ohne Mietwagen unterwegs gewesen. Gibt mehrere Anbieter die zu fairen Preisen zwischen Vancouver, Squamish und Whistler shuttlen.

In Whistler gibt es übrigens wirklich viele Bären und man muss tatsächlich aufpassen, dass man nicht in welche auf den Trails reinfährt. Meine Frau musste auf einem Trail eine Vollbremsung einlegen, weil nach der Kurve zwei Bärenjunge samt Mutter über den Trail gelaufen sind...
An einem anderen Tag hat sich ein Bär unten am Lift auf den letzten Anlieger gestellt und hat auf die Strecke gekackt 

Als Tip kann ich noch geben das eTA frühzeitig zu beantragen. Wird normalerweise einfach automatisch freigegeben aber ohne gehts nicht nach Kanada. Und falls es nicht automatisch freigegeben wird kann es durchaus Tage bis Monate dauern.

Jeder der überlegt einen solchen Trip zu machen, macht es!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2022)

Sagte ich ja das Sqampton unterschätzt wird. 
Ich glaub ich spar dieses Jahr mindestens eine Woche Urlaub auf damit ich nächstes Jahr dann lang genug rüber kann. Dann wird auf jeden Fall Williams Lake genau unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## mad raven (26. Juni 2022)

@nixxda mit was für Bikes war ihr da?  Ich wollte mir Squamish und/oder (je nach Zeit) Nord Vancouver auch angucken, bin aber mit dem dh eher auf ein Shuttle angewiesen


----------



## nixxda (26. Juni 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> @nixxda mit was für Bikes war ihr da?  Ich wollte mir Squamish und/oder (je nach Zeit) Nord Vancouver auch angucken, bin aber mit dem dh eher auf ein Shuttle angewiesen


Enduro und Trailbike (Tyee und Fuel ex).
Informier dich vorher auf jeden Fall gründlich was das Thema Shuttle angeht. 
In Squamish fuhr zumindest als wir da waren das Shuttle (Shred) nur am WE. Wir waren unter der Woche da und haben von der Stadt aus hochgetreten. Sind je nach Location schon so 500/600 Hm bis zu den Parkplätzen von denen die eigentlichen Uphills für die Trails losgehen. Und es gibt auch Gebiete die man mit dem Shuttle garnicht erreicht.

North Shore waren wir nur Mt. Fromme und ich glaube da gibt's gar kein Shuttle. Die Straße hoch ist meine ich gesperrt für Autos.
Bin mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## MUFC (2. August 2022)

moin moin! wir fliegen in 2 wochen und ich bin etwas in "sorge" wegen dem bike transport.
wir haben beides direktflüge. hin ab frankfurt, retour ab münchen (im schlimmsten fall via frankfurt).

hat von euch wer eine versicherung der bikes für flüge oder so? die bikes die wir haben sind jetzt nicht auf der günstigen seite und ein verlust würde extremst schmerzen. normalerweise würde ich keine versicherung abschließen, aber so chaotisch wie es aktuell zugeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeoJohnson (3. August 2022)

MUFC schrieb:


> moin moin! wir fliegen in 2 wochen und ich bin etwas in "sorge" wegen dem bike transport.
> wir haben beides direktflüge. hin ab frankfurt, retour ab münchen (im schlimmsten fall via frankfurt).
> 
> hat von euch wer eine versicherung der bikes für flüge oder so? die bikes die wir haben sind jetzt nicht auf der günstigen seite und ein verlust würde extremst schmerzen. normalerweise würde ich keine versicherung abschließen, aber so chaotisch wie es aktuell zugeht...


wir fliegen ebenfalls ab Frankfurt. (Am 15. direkt nach Vancouver)
Ich habe keine extra Versicherung. Von den Anderen meines Wissens nach auch nicht.
Beim Direktflug und Sondergepäck mache ich mir sehr wenig Sorgen, dass der Kram nicht ankommt.
Schlimmsten Falls liefern die ja nach. Kompletten Verlust kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Bei uns ist auch keiner mitm 2010er Canyon unterwegs, alles teure Mofetten.


----------



## nixxda (3. August 2022)

MUFC schrieb:


> moin moin! wir fliegen in 2 wochen und ich bin etwas in "sorge" wegen dem bike transport.
> wir haben beides direktflüge. hin ab frankfurt, retour ab münchen (im schlimmsten fall via frankfurt).
> 
> hat von euch wer eine versicherung der bikes für flüge oder so? die bikes die wir haben sind jetzt nicht auf der günstigen seite und ein verlust würde extremst schmerzen. normalerweise würde ich keine versicherung abschließen, aber so chaotisch wie es aktuell zugeht...



Du könntest GPS Tracker in die Taschen packen. Von Apple gibts günstig die Airtags. Nicht Apple alternativen wirds aber auch geben. 
So weißt du zumindest immer wo die Taschen gerade sind


----------



## LeoJohnson (16. August 2022)

Sind gestern angekommen 
Flug, Gepäck, einchecken, einreisen,… alles easy. Selten so gechilltes Personal am Check in gehabt wie bei air canada. Der Radkoffer hat nicht mals ne Waage gesehen und was haben wir da vorher rumgemacht um die 32kg nicht zu knacken.

@mad raven : endless biking shuttled am Mt Seymour, das machen wir heute. Mt Fromme muss man hoch treten.


----------



## demlak (16. August 2022)

nicht vergessen fotos und videos zu posten =)


----------



## LeoJohnson (16. August 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> nicht vergessen fotos und videos zu posten =)


Sowas?

Wen es interessiert:
Ich baller die insta Vereinsseitenstory zu:
Radfuechsebueren


----------



## LeoJohnson (3. September 2022)

Sind gestern Heim gekommen.

kurz gesagt: Alles richtig gemacht.

Coast gravity park würde ich allerdings nicht nochmal machen. Wenn man gerne springt und Parkgedöns fährt sicherlich gut; die Trails in der Nähe sind aber geiler (meine Meinung) und das würde ich mir dann selbst erarbeiten. Zumal per Truck geshuttled wird und das recht langsam von statten geht.
Tour mit TYAX Adventures war der völlige Wahnsinn. Die Landschaft in den Chilcotins ist nochmal next level zu dem generellen overkill.
In Whistler unbedingt top of the world fahren (Wenn man es technisch mag). Auch mal die blackcomb Seite fahren; wenns warm ist allerdings sehr früh, da der Uphill dort gut in der Sonne steht und so schon nicht nett daher kommt. 
Viel Zeit für Squamish einplanen. Shred ist gut und recht günstig zum shuttlen. 
Alice Lakes und die Rockslabs gibts so auch nirgends. 

Zum Auto:
Wer nicht mit dem Camper op jück geht, sollte enterprise Nutzfahrzeuge checken. Wir sind damit erheblich günstiger unterwegs gewesen als über die Vermieter direkt am Airport. 
Zum Vergleich: Das F250 super duty Schiff war so teuer wie ein Chevrolet Spark direkt vom Airport.
Die Vermietung ist ein paar KM vom Airport entfernt und per Taxi unter 20$ zu erreichen.


----------



## MUFC (18. September 2022)

so mit gepäck ging alles gut, fahrräder sind alle angekommen.
ein tag whistler bikepark musst dann doch sein. ging mit dem enduro sehr gut (160mm vorne, 150mm hinten). bin damit o-sin, captain safety und afternoon delight später am nm gefahren und ging echt gut, keine jump trails außer blue velvet.

ansonsten trails in cumberland und nanaimo gefahren sowie ein tag außerhalb vom bikepark in whistler.
nanaimo und cumberland war für mich einfacher da ich nur den kollegen nachfahren musste  sind hier fette rock slabs gefahren. einfach ein traum.


----------

